# Photo posting question



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

I know! I know! There's a sticky at the top of the forum regarding how to post a photo  

The problem is that I posted a question there over a week ago and it has just languished without a response. If no-one minds, I'll repost the question here:

_
When I follow the instructions for posting a picture, all I end up posting is a link to the picture. How does one insert an actual photo into the body of their post?

I clicked on "insert Image" and while this did bring up a promising looking box with the space to type an a link, I wasn't able to paste the link into this box. The link is entirely too long to type. Or maybe I'm just lazy.
_

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i use www.photobucket.com . once i resize the picture and upload it to photobucket, all i need to do is to copy the contents of the third box under the picture i want...the IMG tag, and then paste it to a new post. it's as easy as pie.


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm using photobucket as well. When I copy the contents of the third box under the picture I want and paste it into the post... what I end up with is a link! 

I just don't get it....


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

Okay, I'll try it again....

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k143/hunter_gatherer_2006/z6Vacation2
006344.jpg[

See... just a link. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

on the page where you see all of your photos as thumbnail images, just copy the contents of the third box. post just the contents just like you were copying and pasting text from notepad.


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

MELOC said:


> on the page where you see all of your photos as thumbnail images, just copy the contents of the third box. post just the contents just like you were copying and pasting text from notepad.


I swear, that is exactly what I am doing!

IMG]http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k143/hunter_gatherer_2006/z6Vacation
2006344.jpg[/IMG]

Here, I copied the entire contents of the box, including the [IMG} at the beginning and the end. In my previous post, I left these off, resulting in a link, but no photo.


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k143/hunter_gatherer_2006/z6Vacation
2006344.jpg

I did it! I think that I was inadvertently cutting off the first " [ " when I was copying. Silly me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

Now wait...

When I went back to edit the post with the photo, just adding text, the photo disappeared. Why is that?


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

With text:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Hunter Gatherer-

Wow, your efforts were worth it-beautiful girls!

Patty


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Hunter Gatherer-
> 
> Wow, your efforts were worth it-beautiful girls!
> 
> Patty


Thank you so much. They are just as lovely in temperament!


----------

